# Kaufgesuche bzw. Verkaufsangebote in diesem Forum



## Torsten (12. Juni 2008)

Die Prämisse der Herstellerforen liegt auf dem Endkundensupport durch die jeweiligen Hersteller und/oder der technischen Hilfe der Community untereinander.

Kaufgesuche und Verkäufe  haben hier nichts zu suchen. Freds mit diesem Inhalt werden in Zukunft kommentarlos gelöscht. Bitte nutzt hierfür den Bikemarkt oder die üblichen Wege und mißbraucht nicht die für Information gemachten Bereiche für Eure Eigenwerbung.

Vielen Dank und weiterhin viel Spaß.

Eure Mods


----------

